# The Official 11/22 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Nov 20, 2005)

Winter Storm Watches are out already for most of upstate New York. The storm will bring rain changing to snow for most of NE, but it looks like an all snow event for the Adirodacks, Appalachians, and Catskills.

After the storm, a cold day is expected Wednesday before the Thanksgiving storm which has had a thread now for what, 8 days?


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 20, 2005)

The beauty is that Tuesday's coastal will come in warm and lay down a nice wet & heavy base and then the Turkey Day clipper blows in cold (like clippers do)with some nice dry-smoke!  This is a good thing.  A very, very good thing!


----------



## hammer (Nov 22, 2005)

I just saw the radar loop and it looks like a lot of blue wrapping around into VT.

Looks encouraging...any reports?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2005)

Snowing hard in N VT finally...some warm spots in the valleys still....


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 22, 2005)

Latest radar loop looks good...but there is a big shadow over Burke and much of the NEK.  

Cannon is getting some snow...

*Radar Loop*


----------



## skijay (Nov 22, 2005)

I have already had some ice form on my walkway tonight.  Be careful out there tonight with the "black ice" if you are driving.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

So how much snow did the northern states get out of this event?


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> So how much snow did the northern states get out of this event?



We got a couple inches here at Hunter...
But I hear there's 7" of fresh up top... Headed there now...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 23, 2005)

only an inch here in the valley but reports are lots of snow up at elevation.  i may have a first hand report later, i am debating heading up...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> only an inch here in the valley but reports are lots of snow up at elevation.  i may have a first hand report later, i am debating heading up...



Let me help, head up!!!! Take some pics while you're up there and of course share with us when you get back!!  :beer:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 23, 2005)

just made the decision to head to burke.  don't feel like driving up to jay and they finally posted snow totals at only 4-6".  NEK was forecasted for more than that at higher elevations, so i'll be the guinie pig and sacrifice myself to find out for sure


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 23, 2005)

None here in the Upper Valley.  Trace in the hills...more north in the mtns.  

May report once back in the NEK.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

Was up in Litchfield last night and they had a dusting. Nice to see...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

The reports I heard from areas further north and west in CT were a couple of inches.  I saw a car or two with a good inch on them driving through Torrington!


----------



## KingM (Nov 23, 2005)

They kept downgrading our snow throughout the day yesterday and there was probably only an inch on the Valley floor. However, I drove up to MRG yesterday afternoon when I had to go in for some pre-Thanksgiving shopping, and it was coming down hard.

Right now it feels like January. Flurries are falling in that lazy, swirling way that sometimes means its still a light snow on the mountain. I wouldn't be surprised if they picked up a couple more inches of dry stuff.

I don't know if the storms, showers, flurries, squalls, etc., this week will amount to much, but 7+ days of sub-freezing temperatures means there will be nothing to hold back the snow guns. One way or another it's looking a hell of a lot better than last year at this time.


----------

